# Kindle Skinning Tonight .... **DONE!!**



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, I've finally decided it's time to skin my Kindle (wow, that sounds bad, doesn't it?) I've had two skins from Decalgirl for a few weeks actually, and I haven't been able to decide which one to put on first (plus I'm kinda freaked out about whether it's going to be difficult to get them on) ... but I've decided it's time!!

So, please help me! Which one should I put on first? I have the Oberon gingko cover in red, and these are the two skins (both are glossy; I ordered them before the matte came out):

*My Heart:*



*Humidor:*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the second one.  And it's not as hard as you think.  Make sure you're on a flat surface with a bright light, and take your time.  
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd go with the first one (My Heart). I actually really like them both (and fully understand why you had to get the 2!), but if this is the first time you skin your Kindle and the procedure makes you nervous, I figure the "my heart" would be more forgiving if it's not perfectly perfectly aligned...

Have fun and please tell us which one you went for and post pix


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tough choice, I like both of them. 

Putting the skin on is pretty easy. Start at the bottom and line up the keyboard first. Once you have that lined up, the rest goes on fine. For the back, again, start at the bottom using the speaker holes as a guide. The hardest part is getting the button pieces lined up just right. Take your time and remember you can always pull it off (carefully) and try again. 

I


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, I really love both of them, but my "heart" goes out to the first one.   

I did my first Kindle skinnin' last night and I was a little scared.  I searched for their directions....what NO directions?  OMG!      So then I thought, it must be so simple that one does not NEED directions.  So I proceeded.  Either it was easy or I was just very lucky because it really came out nice.  The back is very easy, just go slow to make sure it's aligned properly.  But the FRONT could be very tricky, because you have to make sure the little keypad on the bottom fits exactly where the skin holes are, so I started at the bottom where the keypad was.  All went well.  

Have fun with your skinnin'!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Skinning was very easy. If I can do it first shot with long acrylic nails, anyone can do it! (seriously, don't be afraid)

OMG I love the first choice!!! Please post pics when you're done. It is gorgeous. =)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote for skin 2.  It's not as "busy" as the first one. I had originally had the Lily skin on mine but I didn't like the glare. I just received Birth of an Idea in matte and LOVE it.










I have the fuchsia Prodigy M-Edge case. I like the gray colors because it blends in with the gray interior of the case.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

LOVE Birth of an Idea Kimberly!!! Classy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kimberly, I LOVE the Birth of an Idea skin. I had it on my DX. If I ever get another skin for my K2, it will probably be this one.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the Heart one (but I'm partial to hearts because my birthday is February 14th).  I was really scared to put my skin on, but I just took it slow and started at the bottom where all the buttons are and it went on a lot more easily than I thought it would.  I got it on my first try so if I can do it I know you can!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I originally had the lily decal on the kindle and didnt like it at all.  Then I put on Moya, which is very similar to the first one - red and pink flowers and black swirls.  It looks very very classy.  I also have Zen in the wings which will also look classy.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I vote for the heart!  I love the red ginko cover.  Your Kindle will be gorgeous!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of the help and suggestions! I finally decided to go with "My Heart" first ... and, I *love* it!! Not only did I figure out how to apply it (only had to reposition each side once), but I also figured out how to add my own pics to a post. So ... here ya go:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks great!  What a lovely combo!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I love that skin, great choice!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oohhh, I love that!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My Heart is perfect...also considering its almost Valentines day


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooooooooooo! That combo looks fantastic! Very well done. =)


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooooooooo.............that is preeeeeeeetty.......very stunning.  You did an excellent job and that combo is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful combo and congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh I can't wait to get my skin! That looks awesome!!! And I think I just found an Oberon cover to love! 

They look great together!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I REALLY like it.  I bought it for the color of the heart, but now I realize that the black swirls also pick up the pattern of the tooling on the cover in a way that I think is just beautiful ...


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

They look awesome together!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's gorgeous! I love the cover, it's much prettier than I had realized


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Look good together!


----------

